# Kann ich Aldi Soundsystem kaufen



## GrannySmith (15. November 2004)

Also beim Hofer (bin Österreicher; so heißt nun mal Aldi bei uns), gibts um gerade mal 34€ ein 5.1 Soundsystem. Meine Frage kann ich das bei meinem Asus K8V deluxe überhaupt anstecken, brauch ich eine Soundkarte wennja welche und wieviel kostet die? Ist das Soundsystem vom Hofer eigentlich ein Mist, oder kann ich es mir zulegen? Da dies ein analoges Soundsystem ist frag ich mich auch noch, was der Unterschied eigentlich zwischen digital zund analog ist und was ich noch bräuchte um dies dann am Fernseher anzustecken.


----------

